# Lost in Shadow, 5e starter campaign based on LMOP but in the Shadowfell



## Cryptwright (Feb 17, 2020)

*LOST IN SHADOW*, my alternate starter campaign is finally out!​
Experience the _Lost Mine of Phandelver_ from the other side of the veil, in the Shadowfell.  This *Tier 1* adventure takes you to familiar locations in an unfamiliar plane.  It runs in parallel to the adventurers going through the traditional _Lost Mine of Phandelver _adventure.

See Cragmaw castle as it once stood.  See the ruins of a town where modern day Phandalin now lies.  Discover what powered the Forge of Spells.  A mysterious necromancer lairs in what some might know as Redbrand Hideout. All this and much more.  The adventure takes your characters from level 1 to level 5, with *over 20 hours of play*.

The starter campaign is called Lost in Shadow and is up on DMsGuild now.

*Link*: Lost in Shadow - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild

*Adventure Highlights:*




Infographic (click to enlarge)

Hope you all check it out and find it useful, and a fun adventure! Enjoy!


----------



## Nebulous (Feb 17, 2020)

My guys are already 5th level and halfway through the lost mine.  Are there parts of this that would be useful to continue the campaign?


----------



## Cryptwright (Feb 17, 2020)

Yes, most things are toned down to accomodate a tier 1 party, since the Shadowfell is a very dangerous place.   To adjust all you'd have to do is not be as easy on them as the supplement suggests.  Take out a few more stops and you are good to go.


----------



## TwiceBorn2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Ooooh, great idea! I'm currently DMing D&D 5E for the first time (have previously run Pathfinder 1.0 and earlier versions of A/D&D), and presently going through the original Lost Mine of Phandelver... if I ever run it for another group, I'll definitely consider your version! Added it to my DM's Guild wishlist.


----------



## Cryptwright (Feb 20, 2020)

This version is definitely better if run aafter the first, because it references things from LMOP so often.  By the time you do another there may be a Feywild version too


----------

